# hit up winerys for  bottles



## tc fish bum (Nov 1, 2013)

got a buddy whos wife works at a winery. now i love making beer but i HATE to bottle { most of us} so keg. but bottle cond. beer is so good. just found out tasting rooms go through cases of champ. mags all the time and just throw them out!!!!!!!!!!!! if you have a winery anywhere near you, big or small, hit them up. it may be worth your while. i now have cases and cases of empty mags--free. whoda thunk


----------



## hb99 (Feb 15, 2014)

I hit up my co-workers...that was when I was working.

Don't feel sad for me though.  I'm retired, not fired.  ; ' )


----------



## papichulo (Dec 21, 2015)

I make beer mostly now, but years ago I made a lot of wine and would hit up the winery for free bottles. They were mostly in cases next to the dumpster. Wineries have to use new bottles and can't use used bottles. If you don't mind cleaning all the cigarette butts out the bottles you can have free wine bottles to last a life time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

